# Georgian Manor Resort=Aggressive or what??



## aptiva (Sep 27, 2008)

We are booked in for this week arriving  today Sept. 27th. 

A week ago (Sept. 19th)  I received a phone call from GMR to book a Breakfast time & Update during our week there. When I said my daughter was the person going with a guest certificate he slammed the phone down as he was saying thank you.. 

Humm==A new slant on trying to catchup with guests

Guess they are fed up with guests not answering their phones in the room.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 28, 2008)

I've read that they are particularly aggressive there. Maybe your DD could unplug her phone when she gets there!


----------

